# Anyone using an Epson 7600 for dye sub printing?



## BobCap (Oct 13, 2010)

We have an Epson 7600 printer and am interested in adding dye sub printing to the services we offer.

Any pros and cons on using this printer?

What inks and cis systems are you using?

Thanks

Bob Cap
Northland Media Inc.
Gilbert, MN


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

7600 is a great printer Bob.

Real work horses and they are easy to self maintenance (Pump/ Cap station, dampers, printhead, etc)

We use Spectracorp Ink Systems. Contact Richard Aram 303-371-6979_. _He stands behind their CIS 100%. We have 5 systems in use and we haven't had a single problem besides normal maintenance.

Hope this helps,

P.S: We have no sales affiliation with Spectracorp nor are we receiving ANY compensation from them, etc, etc 

Jae


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jae what inks do you use ? Do you use all 8 for sublimating ?
And were did you get your ICC ?
Thanks


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Jae what inks do you use ? Do you use all 8 for sublimating ?
> And were did you get your ICC ?
> Thanks


Gans, Artainium, BASF

Yes, all 8 color channels. Our focus is art and photography rendering, so we need as much of the full spectrum of color as possible. Not to mention, the transition of color is a lot smoother.

As for profiles, we produce our own profiles.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Jae,

What do you use to produce the profiles?

-James


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

jemmyell said:


> Hi Jae,
> 
> What do you use to produce the profiles?
> 
> -James


We use a plug-in that is part of our PosterPrint RIP. It's called Color GPS. It's not cheap but if you produce profiles like we do for different substrates and inks... it's worth every penny.

Not to mention, inks can change with time. A red today may not be the same 3 months from now. So we always calibrate our profiles every quarter or as needed.

Jae


----------



## Grapecaptain (Sep 14, 2016)

Good day all,

I would like to convert one of my epson stylus pro 7600 printers to use sublimation ink. Is this possible, anyone have information on how to and what is needed?

Thanks for information...


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

I'm assuming from OEM pigment ink? If so, you need bulk ink carts, possibly flushing solution depending on what ink you're planning to use, sub ink, and a profile(s). Very slow printer for today's technologies, but assuming it prints well, it's a perfectly fine printer for sub.
I'm also assuming you only are asking what is needed to convert the printer itself and not start a process from scratch.


----------



## Grapecaptain (Sep 14, 2016)

Talon,

Thanks for responding, we use photographic dye ink in the 7600 we want to convert to use sublimation ink. We have two 7600 printers one with pigment ink and one with dye ink. Just need information about converting from dye ink to dye sublimation ink. Basically step by step from start to sublimation ink printing.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Can you do your own profiling?


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

converting a 7600

yup did it, works great

you can find everything you need online on ebay

carts, dampers, waste tank chips .. you name it its there 

8x Refillable Pigment Ink Cartridges for Epson 4000 7600 9600 UltraChrome Reset | eBay

8x Ink Damper for Epson Stylus Pro 7600 9600 Solvent Water Inkjet Printer New | eBay

10x Maintenance Tank Chip for Epson Style Pro 4800 4880 7800 7880 7600 9600 9800 | eBay


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I use 7610 with refillable carts & subli ink from Cobrainks.com. If you buy from them they will provide you with profile as a free download. If you are using CIS now you will have to flush the lines thoroughly before using Subli ink. I would go with refillable carts and abandon CIS.
Printer works well, just print at least once daily.


----------

